

Users Googling "Facebook login" mistake news story for Facebook [2010] - nandhp
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/02/12/google_de_facto_internet_gateway/

======
trekky1700
Humanity never fails to amaze me in its capacity for stupidity.

